# want to kill some hogs !



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

im looking for a couple places to kill some grounghogs the couple places i go now are pretty well hunted out ive done quite a bit of damage to the hog population at these farms and the farmers are really gratefull but there just not there anymore anyone know of any farms in need of some varmint removal within half hour fortyfive minutes of the canton area.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Good luck in your search...
I have a couple too that I can't wait to hit after the 1st cut...
Its getting tuff to find anywhere that will let you hunt them or anything anymore...
I like eating the young ones that have not made it through a winter...
Stuff them with hot italian sausage dbl wrap in foil and toss in the over or on the grill...When you pull on a leg and the bone comes out its done, bout 2 hrs...
Strip off the meat with a fork and pile on a hard roll bun along with some of the sausage and your eatin...


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

That sounds great tkyhntr...I need to get me a few or them lil varments.I bet they would taste good with bbq on em.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

My uncle who had 13 kids + me hanging around par boiled the older ones and grilled them too I just don't like the smell of them when boiled LOL...
The young ones are great and will be about eatin size around 1st cut!!! I saw soem the other day they are real small now....


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have heard of people eating them too but never tried one. My grandpa said when he was a kid they ate them a lot, back during the depression days.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Trust me the ones born this past spring will be very good eating... Anyway you want to fix them...


----------



## ithakkaslayer (Jan 25, 2005)

got a big hog in a cut hay field yesterday at 250 yards


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice shootin! What did ya use?


----------



## ithakkaslayer (Jan 25, 2005)

a browning a bolt 30-06


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I had some barbecued wild boar a few weeks ago. It was great! Not sure what cut they used in it, but it was like a good porkloin. Looked like chicken, but really could only taste the sauce anyway.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

just got my gun sited in and my pops has 2-3 nice sized hogs in the yard... might head down mid week and rid his yard of them... he has been trying to hit them with his .22 , ill take my 7.62x54 rifle down and see how good of a shot i am... im not sure ill hit it with this gun... i need a scope baddly....


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

That's a pretty good shell. Have fun. Be careful!


----------

